# How to automatically mount remote discs at start-up ?



## apaschou (Oct 6, 2003)

Hi,

I just installed two Macs with OS X. They are wired by ethernet through a HUB. A DHCP give the IP adresses.

The network is working, I am able to mount a remote disc. To do that, I select the menu "Connect to a server", Mac OS automatically find the remote computer, and I can connect to have the remote disc on my desktop.

But after every start-up, I have to redo the connection manually. How can I have my remote disc automatically mounted when I start the computer ? If I remember well, under OS 9, there was a check box to have a disc automatically mounted at start-up. I didn't find anything similar in OS X.

Does anyone have a suggestion for automatic mount ?

Thank you for any help.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 6, 2003)

Well, I don't know about the auto-mount, but I create aliases to network drives and store those aliases in the user's home folder.  Then I can drag those aliases to the dock and connect to them from there.  If there's some sort of authentication needed, it'll ask for it when I click the alias.

I suppose you could put an alias to the network drive in the user log-in items, which would, in theory, mount the drive at the time of login.  I haven't tried this, nor do I have a network drive to try it with at the moment, but I don't see why it wouldn't work.


----------



## bobw (Oct 6, 2003)

You can also, once a network drive is mounted, drag it's icon to your Favorites folder, then instead of going to Connect to Server, under the same menu go to Favorites and connect without searching.

You'll find some other ways of doing this here;

http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20030625104447795&query=auto+mount


----------



## bing (Oct 15, 2003)

if you want ot do it in unix the command is

youll have to be root first, so su, then

mount -t smbfs -o username=yours_here,password=your_pass,workgroup=WORKGROUPNAME //remote_server/share /localfolder

you can also put this into a file to have it happen on startup, cant remember it at the moment


----------

